# The Final GTROC London Meet 2015



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The last GTROC London Meet of 2015.

11:00am to 04:00pm

Non GTROC Members need to register with SPEED MERCHANT to be able to park their Skyline, Stagea or R35's in the main car park.


----------

